

Show HN: Turn your AWS S3 bucket into an image gallery - moriarty_
https://github.com/jamesmoriarty/poto

======
fiatjaf
The idea is great, but the demo doesn't have any images.

~~~
Andrenid
Looks like they're just really slow to load, with no sign of them loading.
After 10sec+ they started loading.

